# Questions for Doug Ferguson FCG creator



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I have an interview tonight with Doug Ferguson of Phantasmechanics the creator of the flying crank ghost, so please post any questions that you would like answered.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Would like to know what sparked the idea for the FCG(besides just making a ghost) and the ideas for the crank etc.(Material for the FCG)


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

He he still haunting?
If so what is he working on now?
How many ideas did he try before he got the FCG mechanism working?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

What was the first prop he ever made?
What is his favorite home built prop other than the ones he has made?
How does he feel about the popularity of his FCG?
What does he think about commercial props? Hacking them, using them, the current state of quality of commercial props on the market?
Does he go to haunt gatherings? is he a member of any online social groups?


----------

